# M5 Hands



## Barryboy (Mar 21, 2006)

Hi...

I've had the M5 for a couple of months now and I've decided that I don't like the Mercedes hands. I don't really want to get rid of the watch for this reason only, so can anyone tell me if there are different hands available?

I have been in touch with Roy and he is not taking on any repair/service work at the moment so I am hoping one of you experts can point me in the right direction.

Rob


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

Who ho! Another merc hater!









As they are a 2824 eta then MkII watches hand sets are the place to look. although pricey imho!

I don't know anyone in the UK who does a hand swapping service but if you get the hands you want any competent watchmaker would be able to swap them over.


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

Slightly off topic but can anyone tell me the size of the M range dials?


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

mach 0.0013137 said:


> Slightly off topic but can anyone tell me the size of the M range dials?


28mm.


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

Roy said:


> mach 0.0013137 said:
> 
> 
> > Slightly off topic but can anyone tell me the size of the M range dials?
> ...


Thanks Roy


----------

